# IFC good for shopping?



## catherine_jane (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi,

I have just transferred to HK with work and am based in the IFC. I am not too familiar with HK - can the ladies (or maybe gents too) out there let me know whether IFC is a reasonable place for shopping? i.e. clothing, bags, shoes....

Are there any good ways to keep up with promotions being run in the centre, etc?

Thanks!


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Everything in Hong Kong cost more than it did in United States even if it was made in China. JW.


----------



## catherine_jane (Aug 23, 2010)

Oh really, what about on sale?


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

most so called "on sale' will still be higher but on some occassions it will be close to the outlet prices in USA. I heard from many people that the prices are better in mainland China. JW.


----------



## jjames (Aug 6, 2010)

IFC generally sells mid-top end brands. You can find Mango and Zara there also, they often have sales going. It depends what your budget is really.


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Thats a different issue. I didnt think it was how much someone wants or can spend i thought it was finding good prices. Im from Miami, USA and i have been coaching basketball there and now in Hong Kong. The basketball i have been using in Miami is made in China and it cost me 35 US Dollars. When i arrived in Hong Kong that same ball costs over 330 Hk Dollars (7.75 HK = one US Dollars). JW.


----------



## justine (Jun 18, 2010)

There are 2 IFC buildings in Hong Kong, IFC1 and IFC2. IFC2 grabs all the headlines and dominates the skyline. As for shopping, I always prefer doing it at Kowloon. You get access to Mongkok, Tsim Sha Tsui, and other crowded area, however, shopping is cheaper, better food, more traditional.


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

So you go to Mongkok to shop for what? I live by there and i have been there to buy electronics bot because its cheaper but because there are many stores. I have not notice the prices being cheaper in that area. JW


----------



## catherine_jane (Aug 23, 2010)

Well if it can get close to outlet prices in the US then it will be a lot cheaper than prices in Australia! Wouldn't you agree JJames?

Oh guess what, I hear from the grapevine that Oroton is coming to HK late in Sept in the IFC... I might just have to pop in and have a look! I've found it difficult to find discrete and muted leather bags in the mid to high price range here in HK, everything seems to be Gucci/Chanel etc etc


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

catherine_jane said:


> Well if it can get close to outlet prices in the US then it will be a lot cheaper than prices in Australia! Wouldn't you agree JJames?
> 
> Oh guess what, I hear from the grapevine that Oroton is coming to HK late in Sept in the IFC... I might just have to pop in and have a look! I've found it difficult to find discrete and muted leather bags in the mid to high price range here in HK, everything seems to be Gucci/Chanel etc etc


Try Fa Yuen st (ladies market) in Mong Kok


----------



## Ash2Dust (Jul 12, 2009)

Hey there,

it honestly depends on what kind of shopping you want to do.
If your are looking for electronics or DVDS, mong kok and Sham shui po are good areas

if you want brand shopping, I would recommend two places:

1) Citygate outlet Mall in Tung Chung
2) Harbour City in Tsim Sha Tsui

You can find all the shops you need there

Malls in Hong Kong
Sham Shui Po
Sino Centre - Mong Kok


----------



## Nicolealex (Jul 28, 2010)

I would also recommend Harbour City


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Nicolealex said:


> I would also recommend Harbour City


also Festival Walk in Kowloon Tong, Pacific place in Admiratly, or Times Square


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Most are duplicate stores and prices. JW


----------



## nikki.jar (May 20, 2010)

I just relocated to Hong Kong and need to furnish my entire flat. After lots of walking and looking around, I found Sogo Department store in Causeway Bay has 12 levels and has absolutely everything. 
From Home living, fashionm, sports wear, outdoor goods, leather goods, babies goods and toys, mattresses, name it....


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

*Shopping*



nikki.jar said:


> I just relocated to Hong Kong and need to furnish my entire flat. After lots of walking and looking around, I found Sogo Department store in Causeway Bay has 12 levels and has absolutely everything.
> From Home living, fashionm, sports wear, outdoor goods, leather goods, babies goods and toys, mattresses, name it....


Thats right where everyone in Hong Kong will eventually walk by. Sogo does have everything but for a higher price. JW


----------



## nikki.jar (May 20, 2010)

Hello JW, 

If Sogo is expensive, where else would you suggest one can go to buy appliances, mattresses, crockery, etc 

A local recommended Sogo to me as this is where the locals go





JWilliamson said:


> Thats right where everyone in Hong Kong will eventually walk by. Sogo does have everything but for a higher price. JW


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Sogo is good but prices are higher. Look at the location it is the most expensive property. IKEA is ok. There are other furniture shops that are good and less expensive. Try Kowloon side. JW


----------

